# Information on Tyler Obedience Training Club



## compman_74 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know the title is vague, I apologize. However, I am looking for information on a training facility that is located in Tyler, Tx. It is the Tyler Obedience Training Club that trains at the Lucky Dog Training Center. Just wondering if you are in this area and have had any experiences at this location. I am looking to take my GSD there just want to know waht to expect or is there other places that is suggested. 

Thanks


----------

